# 2 karate teachers convicted on 49 sex-abuse counts



## Jeff Boler (Oct 29, 2004)

Practically in my back yard....

http://www.courier-journal.com/localnews/2004/10/29ky/B1-karate10290-3954.html


----------



## Spud (Oct 29, 2004)

Dang. That is just disgusting.  Let us know what happens with sentencing.


----------



## Baytor (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't say here what I really think about people like that.  Lets just say that it would be inspired by R. Lee Ermy from "Full Metal Jacket".  Lets face it, when it comes to profanity, that guy is a poet.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 29, 2004)

Holy cow.

Things like that are very difficult - it's essentially someone's word against someone else's (as rehashed in the thread about Bill O'Reilly).  But those kids... I wish it's not true, but then innocent people will go to jail.  
I'm glad they have finally had their say in court.  They must have put up with so much for so long.  I wonder why they kept going?  Parental pressure?  Pressure from the instructors?


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeff Boler said:
			
		

> Practically in my back yard....
> 
> http://www.courier-journal.com/localnews/2004/10/29ky/B1-karate10290-3954.html


     Disgusting, Jeff.  Unfortunately, this may harm the Martial Arts world around your neighborhood.  I hope these people get a brutal, brutal sentence.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 29, 2004)

Actually what should happen next is for the local MA schools and Instructors make a press conference to announce that they will do everything in their power to see to it this will not happen to any of the students currently training and for any future students. Maybe set up a local oversite committee to show the public they are serious on keeping students safe.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 29, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Actually what should happen next is for the local MA schools and Instructors make a press conference to announce that they will do everything in their power to see to it this will not happen to any of the students currently training and for any future students. Maybe set up a local oversite committee to show the public they are serious on keeping students safe.


*How horrible!!!* Having been a survivor of violent crime, words cannot express the emotions that I felt reading the article..... :jedi1:  :mp5:  :whip:  :angry:  :waah:  :ninja:  :wah:  :flammad:   I hope the offenders get the maximum penalty allowed by law.  Perhaps a press conference by the local MA instructors denouncing what happened, disavowing any connection to the "bad" instructors & reassuring the public that this is NOT the norm in MA schools might help.  It's a sad day, not only for the local community where it happened, but for the entire MA community.  

My sympathies go to the local MA instructors and students.  My heart goes out the victims/survivors...I hope that they will receive the assistance and closure that they need. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2004)

How absolutely horrible.  I am speechless.


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG, i cant belive people would do that and MA instructors i have always had the utmost respect for my instructors, thats horrable that someone could take such a place and prevert it like that, I just wow words cannot express what I want to say right now


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Disgusting, Jeff. Unfortunately, this may harm the Martial Arts world around your neighborhood. I hope these people get a brutal, brutal sentence.


When population finds out what they're in for there life will become a real hell..


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 30, 2004)

When I worked behind the Wall at the El Dorado Correctional Center in El Dorado KS the most shunned and dispised people where the child molestors. Also they had the most medical problems hmmmm?  Makes you wonder if there is someone out there watching over us. Anyway they are the worst complainers and always mocked at by other inmates.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 4, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Disgusting, Jeff.  Unfortunately, this may harm the Martial Arts world around your neighborhood.  I hope these people get a brutal, brutal sentence.



No doubt that they'll receive some karmic justice during their incarceration.  Sex offenders don't fare well in prison.  All the MA training in the world can't stop the bum-rush of a prison gang... no pun intended.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 4, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> All the MA training in the world can't stop the bum-rush of a prison gang... no pun intended.


 :erg:  Yikes.  Isn't this why they invented Soap-on-a-rope?


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Nov 18, 2004)

That just gives martial arts a bad name for two martial art instructors to do that. They deserve a life sentence if u ask me! :mp5:


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 18, 2004)

thats disgusting..don't know what to say


----------



## The Prof (Jan 4, 2005)

They both got what they deserved.  I like the part, "Franklin's attorney, Scott Barton, said she cried after she was taken from the courtroom after the verdict was read. _*She's distraught over the whole thing,*_" he said. 

The only thing she was distraught over was getting caught and going to prison where she will most likely become "Big Bertha's little hoochie babe."  What goes around, eventually comes around.


----------

